# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Cryptocorynes



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Show pictures of your Cryps


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Doesn't look like parva to me Xema, but you are right, Cryps can morph into many different shapes, and the only real way to identify is by the flower spathe


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

finally i found the way to reply... the bottom of replies looks like as a bottom to next post.

speaking about cripts...

the guy who gave me this cript, said me what was a parva... but i thougth in these moment in a little stem of x wallissii, but it´s growning like a parva since 5 month ago.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Are you going to join my contest Xema?


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

I am preparing a new look of my choco-cube for you contest...
i only wait entry at time.


----------

